# Nuvo Korean Ceramic Handy Roaster



## Ramrod

Got this in the post today. It's probably a small step up from the wok/whisk method that I've been using.

Just tried using it with HasBean El Salvador Finka Alaska beans. Very even roast. Won't know how it tastes for a few days though. Can't wait









Tried a search here with no hits.

Has anyone else used one of these?


----------



## par.s.karlsson

Hi Ramrod,

Any pics of the new roaster?


----------



## Dylan

Thats rather cute, would be nice for doing a quick roast for yourself or just filling the house with coffee smell.


----------



## h1udd

Looks like a bed pan


----------



## Ramrod

par.s.karlsson said:


> Hi Ramrod,
> 
> Any pics of the new roaster?


Yep, & a Link to the Ebay page I bought it from is in my first post.


----------



## Ramrod

h1udd said:


> Looks like a bed pan


It does look strange. 40g of green beans took about 7 minutes to get to what looks like a medium roast. Took 3 batches to get what I have in the picture


----------



## Ramrod

Dylan said:


> Thats rather cute, would be nice for doing a quick roast for yourself or just filling the house with coffee smell.


How long should you wait before using the freshly roasted beans? I'm reading that 7-14 days is normal. Could/should they be ground and used immediately?


----------



## h1udd

What happens to all the chaff ... Does it just stay with the bean and you need to brush it off or something ?


----------



## Ramrod

Most of it stays with the beans and I blow it away when I take the beans outside to cool.


----------



## Stanic

Haha nice,you've inspired me to get it as well 

Looking forward to some home roasted beans


----------



## Ramrod

Excellent! I can't believe that no one else here has got one of these. I'm looking forward to comparing notes with you once you start using yours.


----------



## monkey66

At the risk of asking a dumb question can you produce results with a roaster like this that will produce great coffee?


----------



## ronsil

I think repeatability would be a big question. You'd probably do a roast that you enjoyed but almost impossible to repeat without more control.

Looks nice though


----------



## Stanic

Certainly, but that is also part of the fun 

I've ordered four kinds of green beans - Guatemala Antigua, Costa Rica Tarrazu, India Monsooned Malabar and Kenya A/B plus - whatever that means

Hopefully everything will arrive next week - not sure about shippings from S. Korea though


----------



## Ramrod

monkey66 said:


> At the risk of asking a dumb question can you produce results with a roaster like this that will produce great coffee?


I have no idea yet as I've not tried my first roast with it yet. I'll probably try it tomorrow morning as the beans will have had 3 days since roasting. Can't wait!

I'll let you know


----------



## Ramrod

Stanic said:


> Certainly, but that is also part of the fun


That's the way I see it









You get a lot of control over the process as it's easy to see what the beans are looking like, hear the crack, see the smoke, you even feel the heat increase on the first crack (coming out of the end of the handle) and you can vary the heat input accordingly, instantly.



> not sure about shippings from S. Korea though


Mine came pretty quickly. Couple of weeks, iirc.


----------



## h1udd

A shipping from SK seems fine I have ordered a couple of bits ... Quicker than a uk myhermes delivery


----------



## Coffeejon

Ramrod said:


> How long should you wait before using the freshly roasted beans? I'm reading that 7-14 days is normal. Could/should they be ground and used immediately?


I think beans peak in taste 4-6 days after roasting. You can use them straight away, but I'd at least wait a day or two. Only grind as you need.


----------



## Ramrod

Coffeejon said:


> I think beans peak in taste 4-6 days after roasting. You can use them straight away, but I'd at least wait a day or two. Only grind as you need.


That agrees with what I've been reading. Ta :tu:


----------



## Ramrod

Right. Tried two cups of the Nuvo roasted beans (the ones in the photo on page 1).

HasBean El Salvador Finka Alaska beans. Very fine grind. Inverted Aeropress with mesh filter. Water just off the boil. Stirred for 10 seconds. Popped onto the mug at 1:30 and pressed at 2:30 for 40 seconds.

I'm happy with the taste. Could be slightly stronger tasting (whatever that means







) so I'm looking forward to what these beans will taste like tomorrow.

I'm going to roast some more today but make them a little darker this time.


----------



## Dylan

Ramrod said:


> How long should you wait before using the freshly roasted beans? I'm reading that 7-14 days is normal. Could/should they be ground and used immediately?


I don't think it's as important for brewed as it is for espresso. You can drink beans straight off the roast if you like. Basically give it a go and see what you think, then try the beans again after a week or two.


----------



## Ramrod

Dylan said:


> I don't think it's as important for brewed as it is for espresso. You can drink beans straight off the roast if you like.


That's interesting, I'll bear it in mind. Ta.

Just roasted another couple of batches. Much darker this time. Possibly through the second crack.....not sure if some of the beans just took a long time to reach first crack or if it was the second crack that occurred.......


----------



## Stanic

Just got a notice of shipping today


----------



## Ramrod

Did a light/medium roast batch last night and tried them this morning. Lovely. I'm a happy bunny


----------



## Ramrod

Found another one that's similar: http://zenroast.co/

Looks nicer as it's got a bigger hole at the top so you can observe the beans better but that may well allow more heat out leading to a longer roasting session.....


----------



## Stanic

quite right, and they started shipping in February only..but good to see a video of it in use..rather dark roasting there..


----------



## Ramrod

Googled some pictures of it and it looks like it is smooth on the bottom inside which means the beans can burn quite easily even if they are being agitated. The Nuvo is waffled on the inside to eliminate that problem.


----------



## Ramrod

The problem that I have now is that I don't want to drink any coffee that I haven't roasted and ground myself. I can taste the difference easily. I'm turning into a coffee snob!


----------



## Stanic

hehe I take that as a warning









mine has just arrived, can´t wait till I get back home to roast it off


----------



## Ramrod

Enjoy! I'm going to be roasting either http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/bolivia-vincent-paye-washed-caturra or http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/indian-bibi-peaberry-bold-washed-catucai later tonight.

Just got them today


----------



## Stanic

well, I played with my new toy


















and I am quite happy with it - first, I tried one spoon of beans, ca. 10 g and quickly found out how fast they can burn to very full city roast







in the bin they went

I read some info on roasting and tried to extend the time till the first crack plus couple of minutes more as well as proper shake/swirl, I roasted two sorts - monsooned India Malabar AA (roasted 10 minutes till 1st crack plus 2min, 50g in 47g out) and Kenya A/B FAQ plus, shipper Josra (roasted 13min plus 2, 50g in 43g out), both obtained from Slovak coffee importer Barzzuz

left India, Kenya on the right



















for a first time using this roasting pan, I am satisfied with results and can't wait till 4-5 days for curing are over, I would recommend this to anyone looking for cheap bean roasting at home







things could probably get more precise with inclusion of some kind of thermal sensor










monsooned India Malabar AA










Kenya A/B FAQ plus, shipper Josra

I have placed the beans in re-sealable coffee bags with one-way valve

thank you


----------



## Ramrod

Nice one. Do you speak Slovak?

I roasted about 40g of the Indian Bibi Peaberry Bold Washed Catucai (from Has Bean). I've put them in a plastic pot with the lid off and I'm trying mine tomorrow morning


----------



## Stanic

that will surely taste nice!

I do speak slovak, as it is my mother tongue


----------



## Ramrod

Stanic said:


> that will surely taste nice!
> 
> I do speak slovak, as it is my mother tongue


I thought so as that site is in Slovak only. I've been working my way through it using my Latvian-there seems to be a little similarity in the languages. The green coffee prices are pretty good but I can't figure out what they charge for delivery.


----------



## Stanic

they only state delivery within SR but I think you can pop them an email and see how it goes..it is the eurozone anyway

in case of need, I can give you a hand


----------



## Ramrod

Ta m8









btwm I've been experimenting with El Salvador Finca Alaska Washed Bourbon. Pre heating the roaster for a minute or so on the smallest gas ring on my cooker set on full flame. 45g in. First crack occuring at about the 4-5 minute mark. Reducing heat to low once first crack is fully underway. Slowly turning up the heat after first crack has finished for about 3 minutes till second crack just starts. Tastes lovely using the Aeropress (imo)


----------



## Stanic

what I like is how thick the bottom is, keeping the heat nicely

the website has free delivery here if the order is over 30 euro, and if necessary I can send it to you personally then - shipping within the EU is not very expensive..of course depends on the weight of the parcel


----------



## h1udd

Impressive results. I wonder if a laser thermometer would work well for measuring temps in the pan ? Just aim and press the trigger


----------



## Stanic

good suggestion, just to get one now


----------



## Ramrod

Lots of cheap ones on ebay but would they cope with being shone throgh the rising heat of the gas hob?


----------



## h1udd

Yeah .... Looks like it could work in some way for repeatability ... But accuracy isn't all there

http://coffeesnobs.com.au/home-roasting-tips-tricks-ideas/34098-ir-thermometer-roasting-emissivity-coffee-beans.html


----------



## Dylan

Something like this: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Salter-Electronic-Digital-Meat-Thermometer-Chef-Kitchen-Food-Cooking-Utencil-/271712311923?hash=item3f4350da73:g:exQAAOSwL7VWnQUB

Attached with high temp sealant would probably do a better job.


----------



## Stanic

the question is, temperature of what and in which place we want to measure..I guess in conventional roaster, air of certain temperature is used?

so best would be to measure air temp inside the pan?


----------



## Dylan

It's never going to be especially accurate, and the movement as you agitate the beans will be constantly circulating the air and changing the temperature from one point to the next.

It may be worth simply leaving it be and doing it by feel, its not meant to be the most accurate roaster at the end of the day, but cheap and involved in a positive way.


----------



## Ramrod

Yep. Can't argue with the £32 price point and it gives a pretty reproducable roast if you keep an eye on the time, what setting the gas knob is on, sound, smoke and smell......


----------



## Ramrod

Stanic said:


> well, I played with my new toy


And how did your coffee taste?


----------



## DrKizzle911

Oooooh, this looks interesting. I've been wanting to get into home roasting but don't have the money for a big roaster. My only worry is what to do with all the chaff as I live in a flat currently.


----------



## Ramrod

Hold the freshly roasted beans out of a window in a metal sieve. Agitate them whilst blowing on them & you should get rid of most of the chaff. Obviously dependant on which way the wind is blowing!


----------



## Stanic

so we tried the coffe, my gf and me..she really liked the India, very smooth and velvety and I liked the Kenya too - typical slightly acidic, very fruity and juicy









This is a great thing to have at home!


----------



## Ramrod

Stanic said:


> so we tried the coffe, my gf and me..she really liked the India, very smooth and velvety and I liked the Kenya too - typical slightly acidic, very fruity and juicy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great thing to have at home!


Excellent! Glad you liked it









Are you going to keep using it or was this just a short term trial?


----------



## DanN

Ramrod ...need your suggestion. Which is better ....the Nuevo or the zenroaster .pl advice.


----------



## Ramrod

DanN said:


> Ramrod ...need your suggestion. Which is better ....the Nuevo or the zenroaster .pl advice.


I'd say that the Nuvo is probably better as the Zen isn't waffled on the base so the beans won't be properly agitated as you shake them. That will result in them being more likely to be burned as they aren't rolling, just sliding.


----------



## Ramrod

I've started pre-heating my Nuvo roaster whilst I'm microwaving the beans (1 minute on high in a 1100W microwave) then pouring into the Nuvo. First crack at about 5 minutes and second at about 8ish for most beans.

This takes the total roast time down from approx 15 minutes to about 9 minutes.

The taste of the coffee is cleaner and brighter.

Using various South American beans from Hasbean.


----------



## jogantas

Do you continue to roast at the novo? Did it brake ?

How was the coffee for a long time use?


----------



## tris

How does this method compare to the popcorn-popper mod? I'm thinking of getting into roasting, but I'm not sure where to start.


----------



## Tiny tamper

h1udd said:


> Looks like a bed pan


My first though as well lol


----------



## Stevebee

h1udd said:


> Looks like a bed pan


This twist being it produces crap







sorry couldn't resist!


----------



## MightyRed

Hi all sorry to jump in your post bit new to the idea of roasting and I fancy having a go but don't want to jump in head first and buy something too expensive to find out it's not for me.

So how good is this roaster?

Also Are the green beans easy to source and at a reasonable price?

Thanks

Andy


----------



## Ramrod

jogantas said:


> Do you continue to roast at the novo? Did it brake ?
> 
> How was the coffee for a long time use?


Still using it after about two years. No problems at all.

Moving over to my new Ikawa today


----------



## MildredM

MightyRed said:


> Hi all sorry to jump in your post bit new to the idea of roasting and I fancy having a go but don't want to jump in head first and buy something too expensive to find out it's not for me.
> 
> So how good is this roaster?
> 
> Also Are the green beans easy to source and at a reasonable price?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andy


I haven't used this method but to answer your second query, yes!, green beans are easy to source. Try HasBean, Rave etc for starters.


----------



## Ramrod

tris said:


> How does this method compare to the popcorn-popper mod? I'm thinking of getting into roasting, but I'm not sure where to start.


No idea as I've not used the popcorn method. Sorry!


----------



## chipbutty

First chance to roast today. I did three successive 50g roasts of Brazil Santos from Rave. Very impressed with this little thing. I did start out using the Roasmaster iOS app to try and record bean temp with my new infra red thermometer. To be honest I think that's overkill because you're already so in tune with the roasting process on the Nuvo, you can quickly gage how things are going. I imagine achieving a certain roast level becomes second nature after a while. Also it gets a bit stressful when you're trying to record temps and keep the Nuvo moving.

I roasted over the gas hob with the extractor and smoke wasn't an issue. A quick throw of the beans from bowl to bowl outside in the wind quickly removed all the chaff. I then let them cool in a metal bowl surrounded by cold water in the sink.

Me only previous experience was with the Gene Cafe. Roasting with the Nuvo is very quick! I reached first crack in 5 to 6 minutes. I think I need to practice slowing down the heat at first crack as one of the roasts seemed to go from FC to SC in the blink of an eye. I managed to stop one of the roasts immedietly after FC. Couldn't wait 24 hours to let them degas so I got stuck in. Tastes really good.


----------

